# 888 in der Wildsau?



## fabu78 (5. Dezember 2003)

Mal ne Frage an die Technik Spezis!
Passt ne 888 in meine Wildsau oder baut die zu stark auf?


----------



## AlutechCycles (10. Dezember 2003)

hi fabu,

die 888 baut ja schon ziemlich hoch, kannste aber einbauen. mußt halt nur drauf achten, dass der lenkwinkel nicht zu flach wird. ganz wichtig. d.h. du mußt die standrohre oben etwas rausgucken lassen, also die obere gabelbrücke lockern und dat ganze dann so einstellen dat der lenkwinkel wieder passt. ist ganz wichtig und auch ne ziemliche frickelarbeit. aber möglich. 
gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabu78 (11. Dezember 2003)

Erstmal danke!

Vielleicht wird es nächstes Jahr ja eine


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (13. Januar 2004)

Wenn der LW zu flach wird ,verbaue die 170 mm Version.Eibauhöhe liegt bei 575 mm(bei 200 mmFW sind es 605 mm)
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Staatsfeind (14. Januar 2004)

oder lass dir per custommade den LW dirket nach wunsch anbrutzeln und es passt schon 

Ansonsten schickes Vorhaben


----------



## aludrecksau (9. Februar 2004)

Da ich selber mir ne Wildsau aufbauen will, hab ich heute mit Alutech über genau das Thema gesprochen:

Mein Plan war zwar außer der 888 auch noch vorne 26" und hinten 24" zu fahren, aber die Lösung wäre falls du schon nen Rahmen bestitzt die beste (ohne an einem bestehenden Hauptrahmen rumzubrutzeln): lass dir längere Druckstreben (beim Hartail hießen sie Sattelstreben) schweißen.

Nachteil: das Tretlager und der Schwerpunkt und das Tretlager wandern nach oben...


----------



## fabu78 (11. Februar 2004)

aludrecksau schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich selber mir ne Wildsau aufbauen will, hab ich heute mit Alutech über genau das Thema gesprochen:
> 
> Mein Plan war zwar außer der 888 auch noch vorne 26" und hinten 24" zu fahren, aber die Lösung wäre falls du schon nen Rahmen bestitzt die beste (ohne an einem bestehenden Hauptrahmen rumzubrutzeln): lass dir längere Druckstreben (beim Hartail hießen sie Sattelstreben) schweißen.
> 
> Nachteil: das Tretlager und der Schwerpunkt und das Tretlager wandern nach oben...



Also den Rahmen hab ich schon, halt mit ner JrT.
Mit der 888 war nur so ein Gedanke vielleicht wirds dann mal ne SuperT.
mfg


----------

